# Skyline r32



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm not entirely sure what I'm getting myself into right now, but I've just about got my heart set on a skyline r32, its still in the planning stage now, fortunately enough, theres a place in quebec called sunrise jdm that imports cars from japan, i live in newfoundland, so its not really a far journey. I've got my eye on something similar to this JDM Engine - JDM Motors - JDM Parts - JDM Transmission - Honda Cars, Nissan, Subaru, Mazda, Toyota Now I've heard sunrise is supposed to be fairly legit, but mostly does anyone have an ideas of what problems I may run into regarding the engine etc, also does this seem like an alright deal, I hear a lot of people say you'd be lucky to find a skyline for about 20,000, but this is sort of different where its coming out of japan I suppose, I'm not very knowledgeable about it. what do you think?


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

now i am aware of a few things, frequent oil changes are a must, the turbos are probably showing signs of wear now at 130k km,parts will be difficult to find and getting work done on it may be difficult, ive gotten around most of it though, found a place in japan that can get me the partsi may need, theres a local place here that can do the engine rebuilds,found an english version of the service and maintenance manual that is very detailed , could probably find a new set of turbos, and i can imagine more of the basic work should be fairly easily done anyway


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

this site is not for you bro, come on over to GTRPWR Forums - Powered by vBulletin GTRCanada.com and IVOAC.ca Forums - Powered by vBulletin

you can find a number of goooood quality skylines on gtrcanada i know of one in vancouver area selling for about 12-16k add in rail to get it to the otherside of our wonderful country and you are lookin at 15-20k for already landed mint condition vehicles...

id stay away from quebec vehicles lots of bad reputations


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks! ill take a look about that the biggest reason im leaning towards the ones in quebec is because they havent been driven there, theyre only sold from there, plus its way cheaper to hop on a plane for a few hundred bucks and bring it home


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

yegs said:


> thanks! ill take a look about that the biggest reason im leaning towards the ones in quebec is because they havent been driven there, theyre only sold from there, plus its way cheaper to hop on a plane for a few hundred bucks and bring it home


the reason they are currently just sold there is because of the current ban on RHD and kei class vehicles...

alot of the vehicles that come out of quebec are the biggest piles of junk you can find... they are looking to make money and will off of unknowing and unsuspecting people...

when i bought my car a few years ago i paid 17500(thats including inspections and repairs that were needed as well as transporting it to me) bought it from a guy in edmonton never met him in person, never saw the car until it arrived... i bought it from him because a few other people who knew him and the car said it is a good one and ill be happy... i havent looked back

i got it off of GTRCanada.com

the condition of vehicles on the site are alot better than what you usually find on some dealers lot


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

FS: Rollie's 93 GTR - GTRCanada - Canada's premier skyline enthusiasts club

FS/FT: 1991 Nissan Skyline GTR - Page 2 - GTRCanada - Canada's premier skyline enthusiasts club <---- thats the nicest one you will find in canada for sale


----------



## juggalokid (May 3, 2010)

*New To Forum....*

How Do I Go About Street Leaglizing A 1991 R32 GTR Rb26dett Awd That Is Already In The Usa....


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

juggalokid said:


> How Do I Go About Street Leaglizing A 1991 R32 GTR Rb26dett Awd That Is Already In The Usa....


you dont... or more like, you cant...

i suggest you wait about 6yrs and then you dont have to worry about it since it will be eligible under the usa's 25yr rule... otherwise your car could end up stolen from you by the gov't...


----------



## importaskyline (Jun 17, 2010)

NHTSA has determined that the R33 Model Nissan GTS and GTR ("Skyline") passenger cars manufactured between January 1, 1996 and June 30, 1998 are eligible for importation Importation and Certification FAQ's Directory--Appendix


----------

